# ou il est question de petits... et de pouvoir...



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2005)

en evoquant le film "L'experience" sur ces forums* aujourd'hui, j'ai eu envie de developper un brin sur ce sujet...
Certains d'entre vous l'ont probablement deja vu, et je conseille aux autres de le louer au plus vite 

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, je resume vite fait : une equipe de chercheurs en psychologie recrutent par annonce 20 volontaires qui durant 14 jours vont jouer aux gardiens et aux prisonniers dans un univers carceral recree pour l'occasion...
ceux qui jouent le role des prisonniers ont juste a se tenir a carreaux, et ceux qui font les gardiens ont pour role de maintenir l'ordre pendant ces 14 jours, avec une consigne : pas de violence.
Le but de l'experience est d'etudier les reactions du citoyen lambda en situation de stress et d'enfermement...
inutile de preciser que ça se barre tres vite en couille...

Maintenant que ceci est dit, j'en viens a ce qui interessera ceux qui l'ont vu autant que les autres : cette histoire est tiree de faits reels, une telle experience s'est reellement deroulee aux etats-unis dans les annees 70. 
quelques details ici
il est sur que la realite n'est pas du tout allee aussi loin que la fiction, mais les resultat restent edifiants.

Je voulais juste faire partager ça à ceux que ça interesse, et aussi mettre le doigt sur un truc qui reflete tres bien ma vision de l'humanite.
...
Et puis il fallait bien qu'un jour ou l'autre je donne un peu plus de substance a ma signature!! 

EDIT : en general, en tout cas chez moi, la page donnee en lien ne s'ouvre pas du premier coup, il faut la recharger avec le petit bouton qui s'occupe de ces trucs la. 

*(pardon pascal, je voulais dire : "sur ces forii"  )


----------



## Hippocampe (22 Novembre 2005)

J'ai vu le film il y a déjà quelques mois. Effectivement, à conseiller à ceux qui ne l'aurait pas encore vu.   
Je ne savais pas qu'il était "inspiré" d'une expérience réelle cela dit.

En tout cas, si ma mémoire est bonne, il me semble que le début du "malaise" entre gardiens et prisonniers, part d'une chose très anodine, et c'est l'escalade de la violence, jusqu'au dérapage qui est vraiment intéressante.

Mais n'en racontant pas trop pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas vu...


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2005)

le truc interessant c'est pas le film en lui meme...
ce qui m'a marque c'est que cette experience illustre vraiment le fait que l'homme est malgre lui accro au pouvoir...
donne juste un peu de pouvoir a un etre humain sur un autre etre humain, et il en usera et abusera jusqu'a arriver a des situations extremes...
quand tu vois que les mecs qui jouaient le role de gardien ont sorti les extincteurs des le deuxieme jour!! 
ça fait froid dans le dos, et en meme temps ça ne me surprend pas du tout...


----------



## golf (22 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ... une equipe de chercheurs en psychologie recrutent par annonce 20 volontaires qui durant 14 jours vont jouer aux gardiens et aux prisonniers dans un univers carceral recree pour l'occasion ...


Ah, ce Finn, qu'est ce qui n'est pas encore aller imaginer


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ce Finn, qu'est ce qui n'est pas encore aller imaginer


c'est marrant parce qu'en postant je me disais "ah mais tiens attends, yen a un dans l'equipe qu'est dans la psycho, combien tu paries qu'il va m'emmerder a faire le blasé, a surencherir et a me raconter qu'il a deja entendu l'histoire 50 000 fois"...

...
donc c'est Finn...

...
chui pas dans la merde moi...


----------



## joanes (22 Novembre 2005)

Très intéressant. Dans le même ordre d'idée, et même si la méthode a été très critiquée en son temps, les expériences de Stanley Milgram sur l'autorité.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanley_Milgram
http://www.stanleymilgram.com/
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/lemiroir/milgram.html


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2005)

je savais bien qu'en ouvrant ce fil j'apprendrais un truc interessant!!! 
merci pour les liens.


----------



## Hippocampe (23 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> le truc interessant c'est pas le film en lui meme...
> ce qui m'a marque c'est que cette experience illustre vraiment le fait que l'homme est malgre lui accro au pouvoir...
> donne juste un peu de pouvoir a un etre humain sur un autre etre humain, et il en usera et abusera jusqu'a arriver a des situations extremes...
> quand tu vois que les mecs qui jouaient le role de gardien ont sorti les extincteurs des le deuxieme jour!!
> ça fait froid dans le dos, et en meme temps ça ne me surprend pas du tout...


Etant donné que je ne savais pas que ce film était adapté d'un "fait réel" lorsque je l'ai vu, c'est évidemment le contenu du film, en somme, le fond, le sujet abordé, que j'ai trouvé intéressant. Et qui montre justement que l'Homme peut prendre plusieurs visages, qui dépendent des conditions dans lesquelles il se trouve.


----------



## Nobody (23 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Etant donné que je ne savais pas que ce film était adapté d'un "fait réel" lorsque je l'ai vu, c'est évidemment le contenu du film, en somme, le fond, le sujet abordé, que j'ai trouvé intéressant. Et qui montre justement que l'Homme peut prendre plusieurs visages, qui dépendent des conditions dans lesquelles il se trouve.


 
Et surtout que si on ne s'élève pas contre ce qui nous déplait, cela va s'amplifier...


----------



## krystof (23 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> l'Homme peut prendre plusieurs visages, qui dépendent des conditions dans lesquelles il se trouve.



Par exemple, lorsqu'il fait caca, il a le visage beaucoup plus crispé qu'au naturel.


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> *(pardon pascal, je voulais dire : "sur ces forii"  )


Utiliser le pluriel des mots étrangers ou latins est une faute de français... Un mot étranger utilisé en français au pluriel prend un "s" comme un mot français banal. 

A.

ps:
Oui, ça fait mieux rolleyes: ), mais si, si c'est une faute.


----------



## Hippocampe (23 Novembre 2005)

Dans ce Bar, y'a des moments où l'on n'arrive plus à faire la différence entre cynisme, moquerie et sérieux... c'est bien dommage d'en arriver là... Bref, comme dirait le dicton: "L'Homme est un loup pour l'Homme."
Et la violence physique n'est pas la seule à prendre en compte... la violence psychologique est parfois plus néfaste encore.

C'est à se demander si ça sert vraiment à quelque chose d'ouvrir son bec finalement...

En somme, un fil un peu à l'image du titre "ou il est question de petits... et de pouvoir...".


----------



## rezba (23 Novembre 2005)

Finn n'est pas beaucoup là en ce moment, dommage. On a déja longuement parlé des expériences de Milgram ici.
Ce que je trouve intéressant dans cette histoire, est que l'expérience de Zimbardo fut, du point de vue scientifique, un échec complet, puisque les scientifiques eux-mêmes ont perdu le sens de l'expérimentation pendant qu'elle se déroulait. Et que ce qui le dérange dans le film, c'est l'image désastreuse qu'il donne de sa discipline (dont il préside l'association mondiale).
C'est une constante des sciences humaines, et notamment des sciences qui étudient le comportement humain : on ne peut pas faire d'expérience. 
Les camps de concentration nazis ont été, sciemment, le cadre de telles expériences. On connait le résultat. 
C'est aux philosophes de spéculer sur le pourquoi de cette constante des hommes à devenir des tortionnaires, pas aux scientifques de le démontrer à travers des expérimentations en grandeur réelle. Sinon, ils deviennent complices des tortionnaires qu'ils créent.


----------



## quetzalk (23 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On a déja longuement parlé des expériences de Milgram ici.



Je crois que quand j'ai appris pour la première fois l'existence de ces travaux ma conception de l'être humain a définitivement basculé... pas au point, la bête ! 
En tous cas ça a réglé pour moi le "débat" sur ce qu'est devenu le cousin Néanderthal, par exemple... :mouais:  Et si l'Homme chétif et nu que nous sommes a survécu aux tigres à dents de sabre, ce n'est peut-être pas par sa gentillsse... 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je trouve intéressant dans cette histoire, est que l'expérience de Zimbardo fut, du point de vue scientifique, un échec complet, puisque les scientifiques eux-mêmes ont perdu le sens de l'expérimentation pendant qu'elle se déroulait.



clairement affreux... 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les camps de concentration nazis ont été, sciemment, le cadre de telles expériences.(...)



Goodwin, déjà ?    
Bah sinon les pyschologues sociaux ont fait de beaux travaux quand même (en dehors du cadre de la violence), mais la prudence reste de mise... 

 

PS:  Bobby tu sais que c'est bien quand tu ne t'ennuies plus ? :love:


----------



## Nobody (23 Novembre 2005)

Pour savoir pourquoi les gardiens s'étaient montrés si brutaux, Zimbardo organisa des discussions entre les ex-gardiens et les ex-prisonniers. Ces derniers décrivèrent trois types de gardiens: les bons qui se montrent gentils qui essayent d'aider les prisonniers; les moyens qui évitent de commettre des exactions même s'ils ne se sont pas montrés très utiles; les mauvais qui eux sont très brutaux. Et cette distinction nette entre ces trois catégories a été maintes et maintes fois rapportée par les rescapés des prises d'otages et, comme l'a souligné Rezba, par les rescapés des camps nazis.

La simulation de Zimbardo atteste l'impact prépondérant des mauvais gardiens. Ce sont leurs conduites, inutilement violentes, qui influencent le plus. Chaque fois qu'il agit ainsi, le mauvais gardien informe les autres de sa vision de ce qu'il convient de faire dans une telle situation. Et à moins que les bons gardiens manifestent publiquement leur désaccord, l'escalade est inévitable.

L'expérience de Zimbardo a d'autres implications encore. On y voit comment des gens qui se trouvent dans des mêmes rôles ont des conduites similaires. Des personnes qui ont des rôles distincts adoptent des comportement totalement opposés. Et ceci alors que les participants n'étaient pas très différents les uns des autres; c'est à dire que si les rôles avaient été inversés, on aurait observé la même chose.


----------



## quetzalk (23 Novembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> (...) On y voit comment des gens qui se trouvent dans des mêmes rôles ont des conduites similaires. Des personnes qui ont des rôles distincts adoptent des comportement totalement opposés. Et ceci alors que les participants n'étaient pas très différents les uns des autres; c'est à dire que si les rôles avaient été inversés, on aurait observé la même chose.



Tout à fait... l'habit rend moine en quelque sorte... 
Une expérience faite sur des rats a montré que :
- il y a toujours une proportion identique de dominants/agressifs et de soumis/passifs
- si on isole le groupe des "agressifs" et le groupe de "passifs", rapidement la proportion se reconstitue : une partie des agressifs devient soumise, et inversement rateau: )
Bon c'est un modèle animal mais ça fait réfléchir quand même.

Par ailleurs chez l'homme pour l'ensemble des situations l'imitation joue je crois un grand rôle, ce qui nous (re)donne un peu, beaucoup, de responsabilité individuelle.


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Novembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> La simulation de Zimbardo atteste l'impact prépondérant des mauvais gardiens. Ce sont leurs conduites, inutilement violentes, qui influencent le plus. Chaque fois qu'il agit ainsi, le mauvais gardien informe les autres de sa vision de ce qu'il convient de faire dans une telle situation. Et à moins que les bons gardiens manifestent publiquement leur désaccord, l'escalade est inévitable.



cet aspect de la chose est tres bien montre dans le film. Les gardiens qui tentent de ne pas suivre le mouvement declenche par les plus violents sont assimiles a des prisonniers et traites comme tels...
je ne sais pas si dans l'experience reelle on a assiste a des violences entre gardiens, mais si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est qu'elle a ete interrompue a temps...
enfin je le vois comme ça...

edit : j'imagine que la categorie des "mechants" en question est constituee d'individus plus sensibles que les autres au phenomene de "disparition de la responsabilite" etudie par milgram... (j'ai vu ça dans un des liens donnes par joanes)


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2005)

La même expérience a-t'elle été testée sur une population de rats dont l'anus  avait préalablement servi à un test de rouge à lèvre ?


----------



## quetzalk (23 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas si dans l'experience reelle on a assiste a des violences entre gardiens, mais si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est qu'elle a ete interrompue a temps...
> enfin je le vois comme ça...



Pas directement lié, mais en service fermé de psychiatrie on observe chez les soignants, de manière très atténuée, les comportements que vous décrivez. Tout le "travail institutionnel" (réunions, formations, encadrement des équipes...) consiste d'ailleurs essentiellement, même si ce n'est pas explicite, à éviter les dérapages envers les soignés/enfermés et entre les soignants eux-mêmes. Celui qui est le plus compétent, attentif, patient envers les malades, peut très vite se retrouver en position de bouc-émissaire de ses collègues (pas jusqu'à la violence physique à ma connaissance, mais ça peut aller loin).

A propos de ce genre de "système" il m'est arrivé de résoudre une crise prête à exploser simplement en m'adressant de manière démonstrativement polie et respectueuse à un patient jugé "pénible" par une équipe qui "dysfonctionne" - au bord de la maltraitance. Mais dans l'univers infiniement plus violent qu'est la prison je crains le pire.


----------



## Philippe (23 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Utiliser le pluriel des mots étrangers ou latins est une faute de français... Un mot étranger utilisé en français au pluriel prend un "s" comme un mot français banal.
> 
> A.
> 
> ...


Tout à fait d'accord avec toi Adrienhb pour ce qui est du principe. S'il a été francisé un mot d'origine étrangère prend un -s au pluriel.



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> en evoquant le film "L'experience" sur ces forums* (...)
> 
> *(pardon pascal, je voulais dire : "sur ces forii"


Toutefois le Grand Larousse admet comme pluriel de "forum" (outre "forums") la forme issue du latin qui est... "fora" et non "forii"  . (Tout comme "minimum" ou "maximum" qui acceptent les deux pluriels, en -ums et en -a.)
Donc "forii" est fautif, alors que "fora" ne l'est pas. Mais vous diriez ça, vous ? "Il est membre de plusieurs fora" ?

  

Bonne journée !
Ph.


----------



## quetzalk (23 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La même expérience a-t'elle été testée sur une population de rats dont l'anus  avait préalablement servi à un test de rouge à lèvre ?



*Purfilsdelasagesse !*
Sors de ce corps !!!


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Novembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Toutefois le Grand Larousse admet comme pluriel de "forum" (outre "forums") la forme issue du latin qui est... "fora" et non "forii"  . (Tout comme "minimum" ou "maximum" qui acceptent les deux pluriels, en -ums et en -a.)
> Donc "forii" est fautif, alors que "fora" ne l'est pas. Mais vous diriez ça, vous ? "Il est membre de plusieurs fora" ?


 
Mais pas de trace de "fora" dans le dico de l'Académie française en ligne...   

A.

EDIT: flûte je ne peux te bouler pour l'instant.


----------



## quetzalk (23 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Mais pas de trace de "fora" dans le dico de l'Académie française en ligne...



Surtout si vous voulez rester dans le sujet ne vous gênez pas...


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Celui qui est le plus compétent, attentif, patient envers les malades, peut très vite se retrouver en position de bouc-émissaire de ses collègues (pas jusqu'à la violence physique à ma connaissance, mais ça peut aller loin).




je ne savais pas non plus mais je ne suis pas plus etonne...
de toute façon, le mec a qui on donne un pouvoir a exercer pete un cable, c'est oblige...
par contre je pense que le phenomene que tu decris (qui n'est pas du tout eloigne du sujet  )est reserve aux groupes en espace clos, comme les services de psychiatrie dont tu parles, la prison, la situation de prise d'otage... ou meme, moins extreme mais on reste dans le meme truc, la garde a vue dans un commissariat...


----------



## quetzalk (23 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon, le mec a qui on donne un pouvoir a exercer pete un cable, c'est obligé...



Obligé j'espère que non... 
Trop fréquent pour être surprenant, c'est clair, mais à mon sens la responsabilité de chacun reste la même.
D'ailleurs dans les "débordements" quels qu'ils soient on a toujours le même "alibi" : je n'ai fait qu'appliquer les consignes/faire comme les autres, comme si cela exonérait sa propre implication. Un collègue me disait que dans les procès collectifs on devrait parler de responsabilité multipliée plutôt que partagée...


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Obligé j'espère que non...
> Trop fréquent pour être surprenant, c'est clair



les abus de pouvoir sont assez systematiques a mon sens, quand meme...
ils font partie de notre quotidien, ce n'est pas flagrant, ce n'est pas forcement toujours choquant, mais il y en a partout et tout le temps...
Et le plus triste c'est qu'en general celui qui commet l'abus le fait de façon involontaire...
combien de fois on voit un patron se permettre de mal parler a un de ses employes parce qu'il est de mauvaise humeur...
et le moindre gendarme ou policier a deja abuse des pouvoirs et de l'autorite que lui donne sa fonction : impolitesses et petits passe-droits pour les plus anodins.
les professeurs aussi commettent leurs abus...
la liste est interminable et pour cause : personne n'echappe a la regle.
Et ça c'est triste.


----------



## Philippe (23 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Surtout si vous voulez rester dans le sujet ne vous gênez pas...


J'aimerais bien mais j'ai pas vu le film .

:rateau:


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ...le phenomene que tu decris (qui n'est pas du tout eloigne du sujet  )est reserve aux groupes en espace clos...


Par exemple deux groupes :
- L'un composé de personnes n'utilisant pas les lettres accentuées é è ê à ù ë ...
- L'autre regroupant des personnes utilisant ces lettres.

Une expérience pourrait consister à les rassembler et à leur demander de communiquer exclusivenent par écrit.

Ceci a probablement été déjà fait. Qui connait les résultats ?


----------



## Nobody (23 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Obligé j'espère que non...
> Trop fréquent pour être surprenant, c'est clair, mais à mon sens la responsabilité de chacun reste la même.
> D'ailleurs dans les "débordements" quels qu'ils soient on a toujours le même "alibi" : je n'ai fait qu'appliquer les consignes/faire comme les autres, comme si cela exonérait sa propre implication. Un collègue me disait que dans les procès collectifs on devrait parler de responsabilité multipliée plutôt que partagée...



Vi: la majorité des chercheurs qui attribuent l'expression d'actes répréhensibles à l'anonymat considèrent aussi que les situations de groupe tendent à mettre les normes sociales en veilleuse. En groupe, les personnes sont moins disciplinés et perdent le contrôle de leurs actes. Ils oublient leur façon de se conduire habituelle et sont influencés par les contraintes de la situation. Ils ne se définissent plus comme des individus mais comme des membres du groupe. C'est ainsi que les normes du groupe deviennent très accessibles. On peut donc s'attendre au meilleur comme au pire...


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Qui connait les résultats ?



simple : tout le monde se comprend, ya juste quelques pinailleurs qui braillent pour le principe... 
mais je vais faire un effort, c'est promis...


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> simple : tout le monde se comprend, ya juste quelques pinailleurs qui braillent pour le principe...
> mais je vais faire un effort, c'est promis...


Sympa !!!


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> la liste est interminable et pour cause : personne n'echappe a la regle.
> Et ça c'est triste.


 
Oui c'est triste, c'est courant, mais moi non plus je ne dirais pas "personne n'échappe à la règle". Non franchement. Bon maintenant rien pour soutenir ce point de vue, mais idem de ton côté. 

A.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2005)

même au test de rouge à lèvre ???


----------



## rezba (23 Novembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Vi: la majorité des chercheurs qui attribuent l'expression d'actes répréhensibles à l'anonymat considèrent aussi que les situations de groupe tendent à mettre les normes sociales en veilleuse. En groupe, les personnes sont moins disciplinés et perdent le contrôle de leurs actes. Ils oublient leur façon de se conduire habituelle et sont influencés par les contraintes de la situation. Ils ne se définissent plus comme des individus mais comme des membres du groupe. C'est ainsi que les normes du groupe deviennent très accessibles. On peut donc s'attendre au meilleur comme au pire...



Ce qui est étonnant dans ce type d'expérience, c'est que les expérimentateurs partent en quelque sorte du postulat que les valeurs, les normes, les règles de conduite que vont mettre en ½uvre les cobayes vont sortir "ex nihilo", qu'il n'y a pas besoin de créer d'autres contrats que :"les uns sont des matons, les autres des prisonniers, maintenant démerdez-vous".
Comme si notre capacité à produire des valeurs ou des contrats sociaux était innée, ou également distribuée. Les contrats sociaux *s'imposent* aux acteurs à partir de l'action d'une infime minorité. Ils ne doivent pas leur existence à une activité _sui generis_ de l'homme. Or, ces expériences sont toujours décrites par leur promoteur comme des moyens de confirmation du fait que l'homme est d'abord un barbare. 
Mais nous savons ça ! 
L'Histoire nous l'enseigne. Mettre en ½uvre de telles expériences, au risque de créer de profondes douleurs chez les cobayes, au risque même d'être les complices des tortionnaires, me parait toujours suspect. Non seulement celà fait fi de la capacité des autres sciences humaines à expliquer le comportement des humains, mais celà me parait douteux sur le plan des valeurs mêmes que soutend ce genre d'activités scientifiques.


----------



## quetzalk (23 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> (...) L'Histoire nous l'enseigne. Mettre en ½uvre de telles expériences, au risque de créer de profondes douleurs chez les cobayes, au risque même d'être les complices des tortionnaires, me parait toujours suspect. Non seulement celà fait fi de la capacité des autres sciences humaines à expliquer le comportement des humains, mais celà me parait douteux sur le plan des valeurs mêmes que soutend ce genre d'activités scientifiques.



"Oui, mais"... tout à fait d'accord avec toi, néanmoins si l'on nourrit un infime espoir que quelque chose évolue un jour quelque part dans notre sombre nature, ce type d'expériences permet aussi de nourrir la réflexion. Connaître mieux la bête pour mieux la dompter ? 
Maintenant, ce qui a été fait n'est plus à faire, continuer ce genre de travaux après Milgram peut effectivement relever d'un cynisme inquiétant (voire même, de la barbarie que prétendent étudier ces mêmes chercheurs).


----------



## Foguenne (23 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ...impolitesses et petits passe-droits pour les plus anodins.



C'est marrant que tu notes ça. 

Il y a les petits chefs et puis les éternels rebelles (adolescent) qui vont systématiquement monter au créneaux contre celui qu'ils considèrent comme "porteur d'autorité" même si celui est tout à fait correcte, en utilisant les même méthode que celles que tu as décris plus haut. 
Bien entendu, ils se permettent ça avec les "petits chefs", jamais avec une autorité "trop risquée"...
Bien entendu, ils refuseront toutes responsabilités supplémentaires, se contentent de critiquer celui à qui elle sera donnée.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2005)

Y a du test de rouge à lèvre dans l'air


----------



## Nobody (23 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est étonnant dans ce type d'expérience, c'est que les expérimentateurs partent en quelque sorte du postulat que les valeurs, les normes, les règles de conduite que vont mettre en ½uvre les cobayes vont sortir "ex nihilo", qu'il n'y a pas besoin de créer d'autres contrats que :"les uns sont des matons, les autres des prisonniers, maintenant démerdez-vous".
> Comme si notre capacité à produire des valeurs ou des contrats sociaux était innée, ou également distribuée. Les contrats sociaux *s'imposent* aux acteurs à partir de l'action d'une infime minorité. Ils ne doivent pas leur existence à une activité _sui generis_ de l'homme.


Effectivement: quand ils doivent mettre des impressions en commun, les personnes créent des normes. En discutant, ils vont réguler ce qu'ils perçoivent pour se mettre d'accord sur une norme. Peut-être que dans l'expérience de Zimbardo, il aurait fallu privilégier des moments de discussion entre gardiens afin de mettre sur pied une sorte de R.O.I. Peut-être qu'avec un tel dispositif, la norme aurait été moins sauvage. Si certains avaient voulu intégrer un degré de violence trop important, il aurait été tempéré jusqu'à disparaitre après quelques "générations" de gardiens pour autant qu'on crée une "tournante" de sujets.



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais nous savons ça !
> L'Histoire nous l'enseigne.


Tiens, sortie de son contexte et pas du tout pour dire que l'anecdote suivante te concerne, cette phrase me rappelle l'histoire de ce général américain qui disait, à chaque fois que le psychologue social engagé par l'armée informait des conclusions auxquelles il parvenait "ben oui, j'aurais bien pu le dire aussi!".
Un jour, le psy distribua les dossiers comme à son habitude avant son exposé. Comme à son habitude aussi, le général le feuilleta et bougonna la même rengaine. Le psy se dirigea alors vers lui et dit:
"Excusez-moi, mon général, on vous a fourni un exemplaire erroné, voici le bon."
Le bon qui, bien sûr, disait exactement l'inverse du premier exemplaire. Il parait que le général comprit fort bien la leçon. 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mettre en ½uvre de telles expériences, au risque de créer de profondes douleurs chez les cobayes, au risque même d'être les complices des tortionnaires, me parait toujours suspect. Non seulement celà fait fi de la capacité des autres sciences humaines à expliquer le comportement des humains, mais celà me parait douteux sur le plan des valeurs mêmes que soutend ce genre d'activités scientifiques.


Quand on visionne les vraies images de l'expérience de Milgram, on ne peut qu'être mal à l'aise devant ce qu'endure les sujets. Cela s'apparente presqu'à de la torture psychologique!


----------



## Nobody (2 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de retomber sur ce site que j'avais perdu de vue lors de l'ouverture de ce fil.
Si ça intéresse encore quelqu'un...


Expérience de Zimbardo.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Bah sinon les pyschologues sociaux ont fait de beaux travaux quand même (en dehors du cadre de la violence), mais *la prudence reste de mise... *


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c
> donc c'est Finn...
> 
> ...
> chui pas dans la merde moi...


  J'ai vu de la lumière, je suis entré : alors cette chaise électrique, elle est prête ? 
Plus sérieusement, j'avais entraperçu ce sujet il y a quelques mois, mais n'avais pu y répondre. M'en voudrez pas si je le remonte 




			
				joanes a dit:
			
		

> Très intéressant. Dans le même ordre d'idée, et même si la méthode a été très critiquée en son temps, les expériences de Stanley Milgram sur l'autorité.
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanley_Milgram
> http://www.stanleymilgram.com/
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/lemiroir/milgram.html


  Ainsi qu'une répplique du paradigme de Milgram par Zimbardo manipulant l'anonymat 




			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Finn n'est pas beaucoup là en ce moment, dommage. On a déja longuement parlé des expériences de Milgram ici.
> Ce que je trouve intéressant dans cette histoire, est que l'expérience de Zimbardo fut, du point de vue scientifique, un échec complet, puisque les scientifiques eux-mêmes ont perdu le sens de l'expérimentation pendant qu'elle se déroulait. Et que ce qui le dérange dans le film, c'est l'image désastreuse qu'il donne de sa discipline (dont il préside l'association mondiale).
> C'est une constante des sciences humaines, et notamment des sciences qui étudient le comportement humain : on ne peut pas faire d'expérience.
> Les camps de concentration nazis ont été, sciemment, le cadre de telles expériences. On connait le résultat.
> C'est aux philosophes de spéculer sur le pourquoi de cette constante des hommes à devenir des tortionnaires, pas aux scientifques de le démontrer à travers des expérimentations en grandeur réelle. Sinon, ils deviennent complices des tortionnaires qu'ils créent.


C'est ici que nous divergeons. Je crois que pour connaitre l'homme, les processus et les mécanismes qui le font fonctionner, l'expérimentation est nécessaire. Quant à savoir si c'est un mal nécessaire, là c'est une question d'éthique. C'est pourquoi à cette époque les expériences de Milgram sur la soumission à l'autorité firent scandale ; d'autant que les raisons tenaient plus au fait que les résultats de l'étude étaient contraire aux prédictions d'experts psychiatriques : ils avaient prédits que seuls 5% de la population tout au plus iraient jusqu'au bout, c'est à dire à la dose maximum de chocs électriques.
  Aujourd'hui ce genre d'expérience est interdite (hélas dirais-je, dans le temps on s'amusait bien !  maintenant tout passe par des histoires d'amorcage cognitifs ... ).
Le scandale fut aussi éthique. Ce qui choquait (et choque toujours bon nombre de réticents à l'expérimentation) c'est de "manipuler" de l'humain. Or, il ne faut pas négliger le fait que les participants étaient débriefés par la suite (là où il y a matière à débat, c'est si ce débriefing est suffisant ...  )

L'idée de l'expérience de Milgram a fait suite aux massacres nazis. A la suite de la Seconde guerre mondiale beaucoup de psychologues sociaux se sont exilés en Amérique et ont cherché à comprendre les raisons d'un tel phénomène (Musafer Sherif par exemple). C'était le but de Stanley Milgram : expliquer pourquoi tant de militaires (et aussi de civils) ont pu être complices d'une telle horreur.



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La même expérience a-t'elle été testée sur une population de rats dont l'anus avait préalablement servi à un test de rouge à lèvre ?


  Si tu savais sur quoi je bosse .... 



			
				Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Vi: la majorité des chercheurs qui attribuent l'expression d'actes répréhensibles à l'anonymat considèrent aussi que les situations de groupe tendent à mettre les normes sociales en veilleuse. En groupe, les personnes sont moins disciplinés et perdent le contrôle de leurs actes. Ils oublient leur façon de se conduire habituelle et sont influencés par les contraintes de la situation. Ils ne se définissent plus comme des individus mais comme des membres du groupe. C'est ainsi que les normes du groupe deviennent très accessibles. On peut donc s'attendre au meilleur comme au pire...


 
  Ah, l'ancienne approche de l'anonymat... C'est la conception de LeBon sur les foules psychologiques.
Des modèles plus récents ont été constitués et mettent en lumière que les normes sociales sont non pas mis en veille mais au contraire activées différemment selon l'anonymat et le groupe d'appartenance (S.I.D.E. voir Sears, & Postmes, 1995 ; j'ai du déjà en parler quelque part )




			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est étonnant dans ce type d'expérience, c'est que les expérimentateurs partent en quelque sorte du postulat que les valeurs, les normes, les règles de conduite que vont mettre en uvre les cobayes vont sortir "ex nihilo", qu'il n'y a pas besoin de créer d'autres contrats que :"les uns sont des matons, les autres des prisonniers, maintenant démerdez-vous".
> Comme si notre capacité à produire des valeurs ou des contrats sociaux était innée, ou également distribuée. Les contrats sociaux s'imposent aux acteurs à partir de l'action d'une infime minorité. Ils ne doivent pas leur existence à une activité sui generis de l'homme. Or, ces expériences sont toujours décrites par leur promoteur comme des moyens de confirmation du fait que l'homme est d'abord un barbare.
> Mais nous savons ça !
> L'Histoire nous l'enseigne. Mettre en uvre de telles expériences, au risque de créer de profondes douleurs chez les cobayes, au risque même d'être les complices des tortionnaires, me parait toujours suspect. Non seulement celà fait fi de la capacité des autres sciences humaines à expliquer le comportement des humains, mais celà me parait douteux sur le plan des valeurs mêmes que soutend ce genre d'activités scientifiques.


 
Justement non puisque des études reprennant le paradigme de Milgram (chocs électriques) ont montré qu'il y avait de l'espoir : selon que vous "déguisez" des sujets en tenue ku klux klan ou en tenue d'infirmière, les comportements ne sont pas les mêmes : les sujets "KKK" envoient plus de chocs électriques que les sujets d'un groupe "contrôle. Et les sujets "infirmières" en envoient moins. (Johnson & Downing, 1979).
Ceci montre que l'homme n'est pas d'abord un barbare. Au contraire, c'est l'influence sociale, l'étiquetage, l'appartenance à un groupe social, les normes, les valeurs et les croyances qui orientent le comportement humain.


----------



## toys (8 Février 2006)

un truc très con qui a été remarqué dans pas mal d'endroit.

prendre une bonne tripoté de gens (tous style confondu) leurs donner deux couleur (équipe verte et équipe bleu)  les faire vivre ensemble 1 semaine travaillé ensemble aussi mais sans équipe tout le monde avec tout le  monde et vous verré que lorsqu'ils ne seront plus obligé de travailler avec l'autre équipe ils se remette par couleur. (vérifier dans pas mal de cas et même sur des tournages ou se net pas une expérience mais un constat cf les bonus de mission cléopatre) 

l'esprit de compétition ou de domination n'a rien avoir dans ce cas c'est juste le fait d'appartenir a une caste.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> un truc très con qui a été remarqué dans pas mal d'endroit.
> 
> prendre une bonne tripoté de gens (tous style confondu) leurs donner deux couleur (équipe verte et équipe bleu) les faire vivre ensemble 1 semaine travaillé ensemble aussi mais sans équipe tout le monde avec tout le monde et vous verré que lorsqu'ils ne seront plus obligé de travailler avec l'autre équipe ils se remette par couleur. (vérifier dans pas mal de cas et même sur des tournages ou se net pas une expérience mais un constat cf les bonus de mission cléopatre)
> 
> l'esprit de compétition ou de domination n'a rien avoir dans ce cas c'est juste le fait d'appartenir a une caste.


On a un nom bien barbare pour çà : le biai de favoritisme endogroupe. Le simple fait de regrouper aléatoirement des individus dans un groupe sur la base d'une caractéristique perceptuo-visuelle amène ces individus à se sentir membre de ce groupe et à favoriser les gains de l'endogroupe et minimiser les gains de l'exogroupe. Ceci est montré au travers du paradigme des groupes minimaux (Tajfel & al., 1971).
Partant de là, une "compétition" peut tout à fait se mettre en place. La simple préférence de l'endogroupe va amener l'individu à rejeter l'exgroupe, à le catégoriser, le stéréotyper... Des croyances et des préjugés seront attribués (ainsi qu'à son propre groupe d'appartenance).

Ayé, ca roupille !


----------



## fredintosh (9 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> On a un nom bien barbare pour çà : le biai de favoritisme endogroupe. Le simple fait de regrouper aléatoirement des individus dans un groupe sur la base d'une caractéristique perceptuo-visuelle amène ces individus à se sentir membre de ce groupe et à favoriser les gains de l'endogroupe et minimiser les gains de l'exogroupe. Ceci est montré au travers du paradigme des groupes minimaux (Tajfel & al., 1971).
> Partant de là, une "compétition" peut tout à fait se mettre en place. La simple préférence de l'endogroupe va amener l'individu à rejeter l'exgroupe, à le catégoriser, le stéréotyper... Des croyances et des préjugés seront attribués (ainsi qu'à son propre groupe d'appartenance).
> 
> Ayé, ca roupille !



Finalement, c'est un peu ce même ressort qui favorise le patriotisme, ou le soutien d'une équipe de foot... ou le sentiment d'appartenance à une communauté, à un parti, à une corporation, une classe sociale ou une génération... L'universalisme semble donc peu compatible avec l'espèce humaine...

D'ailleurs, il y a parfois un peu de cela dans l'opposition Mac/PC


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> On a un nom bien barbare pour çà : le biai de favoritisme endogroupe. Le simple fait de regrouper aléatoirement des individus dans un groupe sur la base d'une caractéristique perceptuo-visuelle amène ces individus à se sentir membre de ce groupe et à favoriser les gains de l'endogroupe et minimiser les gains de l'exogroupe. Ceci est montré au travers du paradigme des groupes minimaux (Tajfel & al., 1971).
> Partant de là, une "compétition" peut tout à fait se mettre en place. La simple préférence de l'endogroupe va amener l'individu à rejeter l'exgroupe, à le catégoriser, le stéréotyper... Des croyances et des préjugés seront attribués (ainsi qu'à son propre groupe d'appartenance).



Pourquoi ne pas expérimenter avec MacG ? Ce serait un terrain très favorable pour tout un tas d'expériences sur la distinction endogroupe/exogroupe et les discriminations qu'elle génère. Voire même comment les normes sociales sont activées ou pas selon l'anonymat et le groupe d'appartenance.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Février 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne pas expérimenter avec MacG ? Ce serait un terrain très favorable pour tout un tas d'expériences sur la distinction endogroupe/exogroupe et les discriminations qu'elle génère. Voire même comment les normes sociales sont activées ou pas selon l'anonymat et le groupe d'appartenance.



Expérimenter quoi donc ? Ce n'est pas un lieu d'étude pour les groupes minimaux "purs".
Quand aux effets de l'anonymat en interaction avec le groupe d'appartenance, celà a déjà été démontré dans des paradigmes CMC (Computer Mediated Communication) avec le SIDE (cf. réf. donnée précédemment).
Et pis j'ai d'autres chats à fouetter :rateau:


----------



## rezba (9 Février 2006)

Ouais.


En tout cas, à bas les ketchup, et vive les mayo !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ouais.
> 
> 
> En tout cas, à bas les ketchup, et vive les mayo !



Comme tu dis


----------



## rezba (9 Février 2006)

Ou l'inverse, je sais plus. :rateau:


----------



## Adrienhb (9 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici que nous divergeons. Je crois que pour connaitre l'homme, les processus et les mécanismes qui le font fonctionner, l'expérimentation est nécessaire. Quant à savoir si c'est un mal nécessaire, là c'est une question d'éthique. C'est pourquoi à cette époque les expériences de Milgram sur la soumission à l'autorité firent scandale ; d'autant que les raisons tenaient plus au fait que les résultats de l'étude étaient contraire aux prédictions d'experts psychiatriques : ils avaient prédits que seuls 5% de la population tout au plus iraient jusqu'au bout, c'est à dire à la dose maximum de chocs électriques.
> Aujourd'hui ce genre d'expérience est interdite (hélas dirais-je, dans le temps on s'amusait bien !  maintenant tout passe par des histoires d'amorcage cognitifs ... ).
> Le scandale fut aussi éthique. Ce qui choquait (et choque toujours bon nombre de réticents à l'expérimentation) c'est de "manipuler" de l'humain. Or, il ne faut pas négliger le fait que les participants étaient débriefés par la suite (là où il y a matière à débat, c'est si ce débriefing est suffisant ...  )



Cela me rappelle une expérience faite plus ou moins à la même époque je crois: des chercheurs déguisés en Père Noël avaient conditionnné un très très jeune enfant pour qu'il ait une peur panique du bonhomme rouge.
Me rappelle plus le pourquoi de l'expérience par contre.
Ça vous dit quelque chose?

A.


----------



## loustic (9 Février 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Cela me rappelle une expérience faite plus ou moins à la même époque je crois: des chercheurs déguisés en Père Noël avaient conditionnné un très très jeune enfant pour qu'il ait une peur panique du bonhomme rouge.
> Me rappelle plus le pourquoi de l'expérience par contre.
> Ça vous dit quelque chose?
> 
> A.


Pour déconditionner à l'absorption systématique et illimitée de Caca-Cola.


----------



## Adrienhb (9 Février 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Pour déconditionner à l'absorption systématique et illimitée de Caca-Cola.



Ouais mais non... j'aurais mieux fait de chercher sur le... net
Ou la version longue...

A.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Février 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais non... j'aurais mieux fait de chercher sur le... net
> Ou la version longue...
> 
> A.



Aie ! :hein: ... le behaviorisme ... je me disais aussi que je ne voyais pas le rapport avec la choucroute ...


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Aie ! :hein: ... le behaviorisme ... je me disais aussi que je ne voyais pas le rapport avec la choucroute ...




Moi je préfère les tartiflettes :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Moi je préfère les tartiflettes :love:


Purée, qu'est-ce qu'on donnerait pas pour refaire l'expé de Milgram, mais c'coup ci, pas d'affabulation :rateau: que du vrai !


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Purée, qu'est-ce qu'on donnerait pas pour refaire l'expé de Milgram, mais c'coup ci, pas d'affabulation :rateau: que du vrai !




fais attention à la dérivation:rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Février 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple deux groupes :
> - L'un composé de personnes n'utilisant pas les lettres accentuées é è ê à ù ë ...
> - L'autre regroupant des personnes utilisant ces lettres.
> 
> ...


Ah tiens, tant qu'on est dans la phase "on dit n'importe quoi avant de reprendre le sujet", je me permets de faire remarquer que j'ai tenu parole quand j'ai dit que j'allais faire gaffe... 

Alors qu'on vienne pas me dire "ouaaaaais, Bobby t'es chiaaaaant, t'écoutes pas quand on te dit des trucs", et gnagnagni et gnagnagna...
Non mais alors...

...
Bon, voilà, c'était ma parenthèse à moi, vous pouvez recommencer à dire des trucs intéressants.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Moi je préfère les tartiflettes :love:





			
				Link a dit:
			
		

> fais attention à la dérivation:rateau:



On lui dira


----------



## Stargazer (10 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Purée, qu'est-ce qu'on donnerait pas pour refaire l'expé de Milgram, mais c'coup ci, pas d'affabulation :rateau: que du vrai !



C'est clair les comédiens c'est sympa 5 minutes ... Après tu te lasses !


----------



## rezba (10 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Moi je préfère les tartiflettes :love:


Avec cornichons, ou sans ?

Avec crème fraiche, ou sans ?

Les tartiflettes sans cornichons ni crème fraiche n'ont pas le droit de cité, faut le savoir.

Là, on a quatre groupes. 
Le groupe des tartifleteurs sans cornichons ni crème fraiche : les béotiens du reblochon.
Le groupe des tartifletteurs avec cornichons, mais sans crême fraiche : les acides  ulcérés.
Le groupe des tartifletteurs sans cornichons mais avec crème fraiche : les doucereux  pleutres. 
Le groupe des tartifletteurs avec cornichons et crème fraiche : les radicaux savoisiens.

Positionnez-vous, et après on fait une analyse en composantes principales.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Février 2006)

Les schismes on jalonné l'histoire de l'humanité...


----------



## toys (10 Février 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne pas expérimenter avec MacG ? Ce serait un terrain très favorable pour tout un tas d'expériences sur la distinction endogroupe/exogroupe et les discriminations qu'elle génère. Voire même comment les normes sociales sont activées ou pas selon l'anonymat et le groupe d'appartenance.


s'est déjà en cour avec les MGZ les MQCD et truc et muche!!!


----------



## rezba (10 Février 2006)

Patoche, faut pas mettre de mouche dans la tartiflette. Les mouches, c'est bon pour quand tu fais griller l'Ovati sur des tartines pour garnir la salade.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est déjà en cour avec les MGZ les MQCD et truc et muche!!!



Le Mao Style est au dessus de tout çà hein Toys


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Le Mao Style est au dessus de tout çà hein Toys



[mode humour on]
ça me rapelle quelque chose.... 

[mode humour off]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> [mode humour on]
> ça me rapelle quelque chose....
> 
> [mode humour off]




Non ca ne te rappelle rien 
File et en vitesse.


----------



## toys (10 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Le Mao Style est au dessus de tout çà hein Toys


le Mao style est le Mao style.

rien de plus!


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2006)

Diantre...
Des luttes de pouvoir, des querelles d'influence, dans mon fil!! A MOI!! 

Je savais bien qu'on pouvait faire un parallèle avec macgé...


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je savais bien qu'on pouvait faire un parallèle avec macgé...




Plus que tu ne le crois


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Plus que tu ne le crois


Je crois bien y avoir pensé avant toi, t'inquiète...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

Certe quand on est parano comme toi on en voit partout du pouvoir sur le forum


----------



## toys (10 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Certe quand on est parano comme toi on en voit partout du pouvoir sur le forum


ils sont ou les parano 
ils nous suive partout 
ils nous espinonne  
faut les arrettés 
en taule les parano.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Diantre...
> Des luttes de pouvoir, des querelles d'influence, dans mon fil!! A MOI!!
> 
> Je savais bien qu'on pouvait faire un parallèle avec macgé...



Ça semble évident pourtant mais toujours pour rester dans le sujet, je relisais le lien que tu as donné  : 

_Trente ans plus tard, le professeur Zimardo n'en revient toujours pas : « Nous étions tous tellement absorbés par notre rôle que nous n'avons pas vu que la situation se détériorait. Au lieu de me placer à l'extérieur de l'expérience, à titre d'observateur, je m'étais assigné le rôle de superviseur de la prison. C'était une mauvaise idée car j'ai perdu toute distance critique. Quand un des prisonniers a craqué, qu'il a éclaté en sanglots et nous a piqué une crise de rage, ma première réaction a été de penser qu'il essayait de nous tromper. Il a fallu deux jours avant que je réalise qu'il était vraiment mal en point et qu'il devait se retirer. »_

Il semblerait qu'il soit difficile d'échapper au phénomène  Ça relie un peu ton sujet à celui sur l'affaire Outreau  Influence des media, influence du vécu, volonté de regarder dans une certaine direction ce qui amène parfois à occulter les autres possibilités de réflexions.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2006)

> s'est déjà en cour avec les MGZ les MQCD et truc et muche!!!


Qui t'a permis de citer le *sigle suprême* ??? --


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça semble évident pourtant mais toujours pour rester dans le sujet, je relisais le lien que tu as donné  :
> 
> _Trente ans plus tard, le professeur Zimardo n'en revient toujours pas : « Nous étions tous tellement absorbés par notre rôle que nous n'avons pas vu que la situation se détériorait. Au lieu de me placer à l'extérieur de l'expérience, à titre d'observateur, je m'étais assigné le rôle de superviseur de la prison. C'était une mauvaise idée car j'ai perdu toute distance critique. Quand un des prisonniers a craqué, qu'il a éclaté en sanglots et nous a piqué une crise de rage, ma première réaction a été de penser qu'il essayait de nous tromper. Il a fallu deux jours avant que je réalise qu'il était vraiment mal en point et qu'il devait se retirer. »_
> 
> Il semblerait qu'il soit difficile d'échapper au phénomène  Ça relie un peu ton sujet à celui sur l'affaire Outreau  Influence des media, influence du vécu, volonté de regarder dans une certaine direction ce qui amène parfois à occulter les autres possibilités de réflexions.


Je ne vois pas vraiment le rapport entre Zimbardo et Outreau, si ce n'est que ca rime tous les 2 en "o" ...

Quand à l'expérience de Stanford, Zimbardo a su arreter l'expérience au bon moment. Il ne s'est pas passé grand chose au final. COntrairement au film, qui est une pure fiction.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Quand à l'expérience de Stanford, Zimbardo a su arreter l'expérience au bon moment. Il ne s'est pas passé grand chose au final. COntrairement au film, qui est une pure fiction.



Ben... Là j'ajouterai une nuance...
Les infos que j'ai eues parlaient quand même de séances d'humiliation publiques.
Même si je n'ai pas eu de détail, j'ai quand même l'impression que ça a été assez hard, traumatisant pour les sujets de l'expérience en tout cas...
la preuve, au bout de 4 jours, il y en a un qui projetait de s'échapper.

Donc même si le film a plus qu'exagéré la réalité, je n'ai pas le sentiment que ça ait été joli joli non plus.


----------

